# cost or replacing ball joints in renault laguna



## mprsv1000 (3 Oct 2008)

Wife's car just failed NCT (what timming) anyway its an 02 laguna hatchback, it needs both front ball joints replacin and the drivers side window motor also needs replacing ( they don't  check this in u.k m.o.t)

Just wonderin if anyone can give me a ball park figure so I know I'm not being screwed when I get quotes form a garage..

cheers in advance


----------



## mildew (4 Oct 2008)

Front ball joints will cost in or around €55 each, labour will depend on which garage you go to. As its an 02, I wouldnt go to a main dealer as any decent independant mechanic should be able to do this job quite easily. Any more than €100 labour, I think would be too much. You will need to get the tracking done also.

Did the NCT check the rear bushes also? These usually wear out around the same time as the Front ball joints. Rear Bushes cost around €70 each + labour. 

As far as the drivers window, are you sure that its the motor? Why I ask is that Renault have a wire system to move the window and its usually the wire that fails while the motor is still fine (Can you hear a grinding sound when you press the button?) Renault will try to charge........................................................................................
..........................wait fot it..........................................................
.................................................................................................
.................................................................................................
€5 - 7 HUNDRED EURO for the pleasure as they will tell you that the whole mechanism and motor only come as one unit.. Once again go to an Independant mechanic and he/she should be able to fix it for less than a third of this outlandishly expensive price. Well thats what I did when I had both these problems on my Laguna.


----------

